# Assign Staffpad and Instruments



## Bereckis (Apr 13, 2021)

Hello,
I have just started using Staffpad (IPad).

I have encountered two problems:

I have created a piano piece with Finale and exported it as XML and imported it into Staffpad.

Obviously the assignment to the instrument is lost and I can't find a way to reassign the piano in Staffpad.

Can anyone help me?

Furthermore, the Spitfire Felt piano is not offered in the Staffpad store.

Does anyone have any idea why this is?

Thank you very much!


----------



## thesteelydane (Apr 13, 2021)

the spitfire felt piano is under the essentials collection, not Spitfire...


----------



## wcreed51 (Apr 13, 2021)

In your score, click on the "violin" icon in the tool bar to open the Staff Setup screen. Here you can assign or re-assign instruments to staves.





The Spitefire and other libraries are specially adapted versions, and only a select few are available


----------



## Bereckis (Apr 13, 2021)

When I go on the violin icon, I already see an assignment to the piano. Yet I hear nothing.

If I assign another instrument (e.g. flute), then I get another staff, can enter notes and then also hear them.

If I unassign the piano and then reassign it, the imported notes are gone.

Does anyone have an idea what I have to do now?


----------



## Bereckis (Apr 13, 2021)

thesteelydane said:


> the spitfire felt piano is under the essentials collection, not Spitfire...


I have now bought the Felt piano. Thank you!

When I run the violin icon, I can't find the Felt piano. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Bereckis (Apr 13, 2021)

Bereckis said:


> I have now bought the Felt piano. Thank you!
> 
> When I run the violin icon, I can't find the Felt piano. What am I doing wrong?


Problem solved! Download and installation should already be carried out...


----------



## Bereckis (Apr 13, 2021)

After a correct export (uncompressed) from Finale, the import now works too. All the best!

Staffpad support helped me quickly!


----------

